# The Chevy Bolt is a Pricing Paradox for Dealers



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 26, 2010)

*Available in just seven states so far, some dealers are already offering deep discounts on the Chevy Bolt, while others are marking up prices in order to take advantage of early exuberance for GM’s latest battery electric vehicle.*

The pricing disparity isn’t even happening across state lines, dealers separated by mere miles are attempting to undercut one another–in SoCal price differences of nearly $5,000 have been observed within a 5 mile radius–as they battle for a small pool of early adopters.

Read more about The Chevy Bolt is a Pricing Paradox for Dealers at AutoGuide.com.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

So the Bolt is currently a "compliance car".


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

obermd said:


> So the Bolt is currently a "compliance car".


 I think the Bolt is stunning and would love one except the Compliance car concept makes one wonder if GM is really committed to this technology. Then there's the Tax Credit which would never apply to someone like me, heck I could plunk down the full amount of the car if... the Tax Credit would apply to me, if it was discounted $5000 + not inflated, I had a place to plug into 230 volts or 120 for hours, if the range reached even further (its almost 237 miles to my next offramp here in the Desert), and if the Bolt proved itself which is still somewhat unknown? Plus it looks like it would cost about $10 to charge @ the public stations when empty. I think Chevy Guy did the math and it might take years to offset these costs. As it is now I am only using a tank of Gas in the CRUZE every month or two which is amazing!


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

What's amazing is that people over on the gm-volt.com forum are saying that they aren't aware of anyone getting close to the $5,000 off MSRP before the tax credit. About $3,000 before the tax credit is about as high as I've seen it mentioned over there. 

The $7,500 federal tax credit is worked into the price of the lease for everyone, excluding your income. However, if you buy it outright then you have to pay at least $7,500 in Federal taxes to see the credit. For some including retiree's they probably wouldn't have enough income. 

It's early yet, but most GEN1 Volt people actually leased and then called the bank a month or two before their final payment was to be made and negotiated a buy out price. From what I read many banks are willing to do this.

A GEN 1 Volt when it first came out was $44,000. Many took a 3 year lease. At $300 per month that's $10,800 in payments. They are getting bank offers to buy a 3 year Volt from their leasing company for $10,000 to $12,000. This makes the lease look like a sweet way to go. 

This is only because the banks are lowering the buy out prices. Due to low demand and low gas prices. Only time will tell with the BOLT, and if there's demand then the banks won't be bargaining with people on their buyout prices.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Interesting that the Leasing company would get the $7500, thus the lease payments on the Bolt are reflected with the credit. Seems that Dealers in Los Angeles are discounting $5000 or more while some just located miles away are tacking on an extra $5000 to the Sticker. Anyway you look at it, if you are purchasing the Bolt and able to deduct it on your taxes or leasing it with the credit factored in, how can you lose with one of these? I assume the only unknown factor(s) would be how much Electric it will consume and the overall cost, how it holds up on extended drives and the reliability over time. From reading the A.G. article there are concerns as Mike pointed out that the Bolt might be merely a "Compliance Car" so other product lines can be expanded.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

It doesn't matter how low they price it.

I drove 265 miles for work today. I'll stick with my hatch.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

UpstateNYBill said:


> I drove 265 miles for work today. I'll stick with my hatch.


There's that. I didn't save it, but apparently in my area, some people bought an electric car when they knew they didn't have a home to charge it in. They counted on the charging stations at shopping malls. But they're finding them in use or out of service. So they end up selling.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Interesting that the Leasing company would get the $7500, thus the lease payments on the Bolt are reflected with the credit. Seems that Dealers in Los Angeles are discounting $5000 or more while some just located miles away are tacking on an extra $5000 to the Sticker. Anyway you look at it, if you are purchasing the Bolt and able to deduct it on your taxes or leasing it with the credit factored in, how can you lose with one of these? I assume the only unknown factor(s) would be how much Electric it will consume and the overall cost, how it holds up on extended drives and the reliability over time. From reading the A.G. article there are concerns as Mike pointed out that the Bolt might be merely a "Compliance Car" so other product lines can be expanded.


Since the leasing company is buying it, technically, they get the tax credit. If your income doesn't qualify you for the whole shebang, then leasing is the best way to go.


----------

